# Batch #18 Peaches and Cream



## Neil (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, BAtch #18, Suppose to be an orange swirl into a white base.
Great specs on the soap.
hardness 41
cleansing 22
conditioning 54
bubbly 28
creamy 25
iodine 60
INS 157
The smelly stuff came out great;
I only used an oz. but the mix is;
1 oz Ylang Ylang, 1 oz Honeysuckle, 1/2 Patchouli, .25 oz lemongrass.

used Titanium in both color and base.

The Log came out nice (small batch 12 bars)






Rough cut bars.. notice the anomaly, almost a marbled look





Here is the finished cut bars





Bars alittle closer





As you can see the bars came kinda ok but I'm not sure how I feel about the MArble look , it looks kinda like sour milk, But it sure smells good.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 12, 2008)

Those look great, it is an "Antique" look.  Save those scraps!!


----------



## Lane (Jan 12, 2008)

I think they look really neato.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 12, 2008)

The look of them appeals to me!


----------



## earthygirl (Jan 12, 2008)

Those look great!  I bet they smell wonderful


----------



## Chalk Creek (Jan 12, 2008)

Neil, those are some really pretty soaps, I really love that marbled look. Good job!  What did you use for the peach color.  Ylang Ylang is one of my very favorites, I'll bet they smell just wonderful.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 13, 2008)

Yup those are cool looking Neil! 8)   I love the look of the "antique" soap.

Paul


----------



## FSowers (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh very pretty, I love the color,bet it smells great too.


----------



## Neil (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks a bunch everyone. I believe the effect was caused when the soap gelled, the Titanium Dioxide separted but only in the white. The Orange had the same Titanium Dioxide amount.... Go fiquire. I think swirling and artitstic coloration is perhaps best not gelled.. Im just to impatient to wait.
Thanks Again everyone


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Jan 13, 2008)

*Love!*

Neil, 

I LOVE the look of your soap! It's...BEAUTIFUL and unique. I'm not into "swirls", AND I love the "pattern". It's just...amazing.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 13, 2008)

Neil, I did not compliment you on the numbers you posted about this batch.  Very nice soap.  The numbers are really great!  Nice job, again my friend.  You are making great soap. 8)   Soap on my friend, soap on! :wink: 

Paul


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 13, 2008)

I love the colors and the marble look is original and great!


----------



## sarahjane (Jan 14, 2008)

Those are absolutely georgous!


----------

